# A fine giugno la sentenza



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Primo piano 
*Primo piano / Il pm chiede tre anni e otto mesi per tutti gli imputati*

*Federico Aldrovandi, il processo verso la sentenza*






_ Ferrara, via dell'Ippodromo. All'alba del 25 settembre 2005 muore a seguito di un controllo di polizia Federico Aldrovandi, 18 anni. Dopo due anni di coperture e reticenze, durante i quali le versioni ufficiali sposavano la tesi della morte per overdose e dell'innocenza dei tutori dell'ordine, il 20 ottobre 2007 è iniziato il processo a quattro agenti. Omicidio colposo l'ipotesi di reato per i poliziotti che avrebbero "cagionato o comunque concorso a cagionare la morte" di Federico per non aver chiamato il soccorso medico, ingaggiando al contrario "una colluttazione in maniera imprudente pur trovandosi in evidente superiorità numerica". Mentre il ragazzo implorava aiuto e chiedeva agli agenti di fermarsi "con la significativa parola basta, lo mantenevano ormai agonizzante ammaneòlttato con la faccia in giù".
Di seguito i resoconti di tutte le udienze. I consulenti di parte civile attribuiscono il decesso alla concausa di fattori (dovuti al comportamento degli agenti) che avrebbero portato all'asfissia e non agli stupefacenti, per quelli della difesa Federico sarebbe morto anche a casa per le sostanze assunte. A novembre 2008 il "colpo di scena", agli atti del processo una foto che mostrerebbe inequivocabilmente come causa di morte sia un ematoma cardiaco causato da una pressione sul torace, escludendo ogni altra ipotesi. Su questa immagine è acceso il dibattito, nelle ultime udienze della fase istruttoria, tra i periti chiamati a deporre dai legali dalla famiglia e quelli della difesa. 
_


http://www.zic.it/zic/articles/art_1235.html


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

ho letto e speravo fosse già la sentenza, invece sono le richieste.
troppi pochi anni secondo me


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ho letto e speravo fosse già la sentenza, invece sono le richieste.
> troppi pochi anni secondo me


sarebbe comunque una condanna.
Anche se non ci spero, visto come va la giustizia in questo paese di merda


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Che schifo! Se fossi il padre di questo poveraccio, non so cosa farei a quelle merde.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Che schifo! Se fossi il padre di questo poveraccio, non so cosa farei a quelle merde.



la dignità e l'impegno di questi due genitori ha permesso che la morte non fosse archiviata in un secondo e che si arrivasse a un processo!


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la dignità e l'impegno di questi due genitori ha permesso che la morte non fosse archiviata in un secondo e che si arrivasse a un processo!


 Ora bisogna vedere come andrà il processo... a vedere quello per la diaz e bolzaneto, non sarei molto ottimista.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ora bisogna vedere come andrà il processo... a vedere quello per la diaz e bolzaneto, non sarei molto ottimista.


se hai un po' seguito il caso  le palle di  questi 4 pezzi di merda sono state smontate durante questi 3 anni.
Non posso credere che non li condannino.
Penso che verrebbe fuori un bel casino se no..
Almeno spero.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se hai un po' seguito il caso le palle di questi 4 pezzi di merda sono state smontate durante questi 3 anni.
> Non posso credere che non li condannino.
> Penso che verrebbe fuori un bel casino se no..
> Almeno spero.


 Speriamo mufloncella... voglio vedere come andrà a finire...


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Speriamo mufloncella... voglio vedere come andrà a finire...








 mufloncella...


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la dignità e l'impegno di questi due genitori ha permesso che la morte non fosse archiviata in un secondo e che si arrivasse a un processo!


Non hanno dignità quei genitori, avere un figlio come quello era il peggio che poteva capitargli, la sua fama era nota abbbastanza e dove non arrivava direttamente c'era qualcuno che la diceva.
Era un ragazzo drogato marcio, stupido alquanto e con genitori stupidi all'inverosimile, il tipico esempio della Ferrara bene del cavolo, dove le persone o si drogano o vanno a prostitute o rubano denaro.
Questo ragazzo sarebbe comunque morto!
Perchè dico questo? perchè so come sono andate le cose, perchè conosco molto bene uno di quegli agenti e so che se anche borioso e un poco egocentrico è sempre stato un uomo di natura molto buona e non violenta.
Sui gornali è venuta solo la storia come voolevano farla venire fuori, ma la realtà purtroppo che quel ragazzo era già morto, se non quella volta lo sarebbe divenuto, con una famiglia che lo copriva per l'imbarazzo che poteva dare e via dicendo.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non hanno dignità quei genitori, avere un figlio come quello era il peggio che poteva capitargli, la sua fama era nota abbbastanza e dove non arrivava direttamente c'era qualcuno che la diceva.
> Era un ragazzo drogato marcio, stupido alquanto e con genitori stupidi all'inverosimile, il tipico esempio della Ferrara bene del cavolo, dove le persone o si drogano o vanno a prostitute o rubano denaro.
> Questo ragazzo sarebbe comunque morto!
> Perchè dico questo? perchè so come sono andate le cose, perchè conosco molto bene uno di quegli agenti e so che se anche borioso e un poco egocentrico è sempre stato un uomo di natura molto buona e non violenta. Uno dei 4 è mio fratello!
> Sui gornali è venuta solo la storia come voolevano farla venire fuori, ma la realtà purtroppo che quel ragazzo era già morto, se non quella volta lo sarebbe divenuto, con una famiglia che lo copriva per l'imbarazzo che poteva dare e via dicendo.


uno dei 4 agenti è tuo fratello?....ecco perchè dicevi che hai fino alla fine di quesot mese per risolvere un problema di famiglia?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non hanno dignità quei genitori, avere un figlio come quello era il peggio che poteva capitargli, la sua fama era nota abbbastanza e dove non arrivava direttamente c'era qualcuno che la diceva.
> Era un ragazzo drogato marcio, stupido alquanto e con genitori stupidi all'inverosimile, il tipico esempio della Ferrara bene del cavolo, dove le persone o si drogano o vanno a prostitute o rubano denaro.
> Questo ragazzo sarebbe comunque morto!
> Perchè dico questo? perchè so come sono andate le cose, perchè conosco molto bene uno di quegli agenti e so che se anche borioso e un poco egocentrico è sempre stato un uomo di natura molto buona e non violenta. Uno dei 4 è mio fratello!
> * Sui gornali è venuta solo la storia come voolevano farla venire fuori, ma la realtà purtroppo che quel ragazzo era già morto, se non quella volta lo sarebbe divenuto, con una famiglia che lo copriva per l'imbarazzo che poteva dare e via dicendo.*


bravo. Allora ammazziamoli di botte tutti prima, tanto son drogati marci.
bel ragionamento del cazzo.
Non credo ad una sola cosa che hai scritto.
Sui giornali è venuto fuori cosa??? ma sei fuori?????hanno cercato di buttare tutto sul fatto  che fosse fatto di qualcosa che è venuto fuori non poteva ammazzarlo nè renderlo così aggressivo da non potere essere fermato da 4 dico 4 agenti di polizia (un appena diciottenne contro 4 agenti di polizia addestrati), hanno cercato d'insabbiare tutto ma la madre non si è fatta intimorire e si è aperta un blog.
vergognati!


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> uno dei 4 agenti è tuo fratello?....ecco perchè dicevi che hai fino alla fine di quesot mese per risolvere un problema di famiglia?


la famiglia Aldrovandi ne ha uno ben peggiore.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> la famiglia Aldrovandi ne ha uno ben peggiore.


 perchè quella faccina? ho solo chiesto per capire delle cose che dice nei suoi post.....e certo che gli aldovrandi hanno un problema ben più grande


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> perchè quella faccina? ho solo chiesto per capire delle cose che dice nei suoi post.....e certo che gli aldovrandi hanno un problema ben più grande


Era riferita a danut che parla di SUOI  problemi di famiglia...
é scandaloso che dica che, nell 'eventualità sia  davvero il fratello di un agente indagato per assassinio di un appena diciottenne,  ha un problema di famiglia.
Comunque il blog della madre è linkato nel mio tred iniziale.
Se non conoscete bene i fatti andate a dargli un 'occhiata per farvi un'idea, lì e nei link in rete.
A parte che danut spara cazzate anche sulla descrizione (per altro offensiva visto che è rivolta a due genitori che hanno perso un figlio) della famiglia.
Lei lavora in comune, sai che ferrara bene!
*e poi mi fa vomitare che uno che sguazza nella propria personale sofferenza come un maiale nella merda sia così insensibile, cattivo e indifferente al VERO dolore di una madre e un padre.*
Vomitevole!


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Era riferita a danut che parla di SUOI problemi di famiglia...
> é scandaloso che dica che, nell 'eventualità sia davvero il fratello di un agente indagato per assassinio di un appena diciottenne, ha un problema di famiglia.
> Comunque il blog della madre è linkato nel mio tred iniziale.
> Se non conoscete bene i fatti andate a dargli un 'occhiata per farvi un'idea, lì e nei link in rete.
> ...


 non avevo capito dal quote...


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Si sono vomitevole verso il dolore di due genitori che hanno portato il figlio viziato fino all'inverosimile a fare tutto quello che faceva. La ferrara bene pensate che siano ricconi? No, sono gente che lavora in scuole, che lavora in comune o così via, ma è una società patinata, perfetta in facciata, piena di alcoolizzati, pedofili, drogati, e lasciamo perdere quant'altro.
Io so solo che tutti danno contro alla polizia per un ragazzo che ha voluto uccidersi, per un dramma che sarebbe avvenuto comunque sia. che si vergognino i suoi genitori che lo hanno reso quel verme che era e la sua fama mi spiace per voi era quella.


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si sono vomitevole verso il dolore di due genitori che hanno portato il figlio viziato fino all'inverosimile a fare tutto quello che faceva. La ferrara bene pensate che siano ricconi? No, sono gente che lavora in scuole, che lavora in comune o così via, ma è una società patinata, perfetta in facciata, piena di alcoolizzati, pedofili, drogati, e lasciamo perdere quant'altro.
> Io so solo che tutti danno contro alla polizia per un ragazzo che ha voluto uccidersi, per un dramma che sarebbe avvenuto comunque sia. che si vergognino i suoi genitori che lo hanno reso quel verme che era e la sua fama mi spiace per voi era quella.


 A prescindere da cosa possa aver fatto quel ragazzo, che si drogasse o meno, chi lo ha ucciso in quel modo è un vigliacco schifoso.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si sono vomitevole verso il dolore di due genitori che hanno portato il figlio viziato fino all'inverosimile a fare tutto quello che faceva. La ferrara bene pensate che siano ricconi? *No, sono gente che lavora in scuole, che lavora in comune o così via, ma è una società patinata, perfetta in facciata, piena di alcoolizzati, pedofili, drogati, e lasciamo perdere quant'altro.*
> Io so solo che tutti danno contro alla polizia per un ragazzo che ha voluto uccidersi, per un dramma che sarebbe avvenuto comunque sia. che si vergognino i suoi genitori che lo hanno reso quel verme che era e la sua fama mi spiace per voi era quella.


di cui ovviamente tu non fai parte...
guarda meglio che non ti risponda perchè mi viene davvero da vomitare.
Poverini, tutti danno contro alla polizia...4 poliziotti che massacrano un diciottenne e tutti gli danno addosso..
Prego Iddio che invece di dargli addosso gli diano gli anni di galera che si meritano.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Non l'hanno ucciso, questo è il fatto! Questa è soltanto una sentenza per far felice gli stolti dei meedia, come quella data al Dottor Ran, condanne esemplari perchè finiti sui giornali.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non l'hanno ucciso, questo è il fatto! Conosco tutti i difetti di mio fratello, il suo debole per le donne e per le macchine e via, il suo essere stupido alquanto, ma è sempre stato una persona leale in tutto. Con me non avrebbe bisogno di dire bugie. Questa è soltanto una sentenza per far felice gli stolti, come quella data al Dottor Ran, condanne esemplari perchè finiti sui giornali.


certo, leggiti le perizie mediche.
é morto di allergia!


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si sono vomitevole verso il dolore di due genitori che hanno portato il figlio viziato fino all'inverosimile a fare tutto quello che faceva. La ferrara bene pensate che siano ricconi? No, sono gente che lavora in scuole, che lavora in comune o così via, ma è una società patinata, perfetta in facciata, piena di alcoolizzati, pedofili, drogati, e lasciamo perdere quant'altro.
> *Io so solo che tutti danno contro alla polizia per un ragazzo che ha voluto uccidersi, per un dramma che sarebbe avvenuto comunque sia*. che si vergognino i suoi genitori che lo hanno reso quel verme che era e la sua fama mi spiace per voi era quella.


ma che cazzo dici??
gli hanno spaccato i manganelli in testa....e poi com'è che sono tutti così omertosi questi poliziotti???
adesso sarebbe lui che si è massacrato di botte perchè era troppo fortunato??
ma non dire cazzate


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici??
> gli hanno spaccato i manganelli in testa....e poi com'è che sono tutti così omertosi questi poliziotti???
> adesso sarebbe lui che si è massacrato di botte perchè era troppo fortunato??
> ma non dire cazzate


allucinante....
se fossero stati innocenti non avrebbero fatto sparire manganelli, telefonate, verbali ..
ma  ovvio!! è lui che si è voluto suicidare..si è buttato contro  manganelli, cazzotti, pugni e calci.
Poi si è comodamente sdraiato sotto il ginocchio di un agente leale e un po' stupidino e gli ha chiesto di schiacciarlo solo un po'


----------



## Nobody (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non l'hanno ucciso, questo è il fatto! Conosco tutti i difetti di mio fratello, il suo debole per le donne e per le macchine e via, il suo essere stupido alquanto, *ma è sempre stato una persona leale in tutto. Con me non avrebbe bisogno di dire bugie*. Questa è soltanto una sentenza per far felice gli stolti, come quella data al Dottor Ran, condanne esemplari perchè finiti sui giornali.


 Come sono andati i fatti, allora?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

questa comunque è la filosofia italiana.
Smerdare e infangare la memoria, la vita di una vittima per spostare l'attenzione su altro e non sui colpevoli.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa comunque è la filosofia italiana.
> Smerdare e infangare la memoria, la vita di una vittima per spostare l'attenzione su altro e non sui colpevoli.


Sono completamente d'accordo su ogni parola dei tuoi post in questo thread.
Le affermazioni di Danut non sono assolutamente credibili perché anche una persona squilibrata non darebbe tanti elementi per rendersi riconoscibile, soprattutto usando un avento tragico.
A Danut non darò più alcuna risposta considerandolo un chiaro provocatore.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo su ogni parola dei tuoi post in questo thread.
> Le affermazioni di Danut non sono assolutamente credibili perché anche una persona squilibrata non darebbe tanti elementi per rendersi riconoscibile, soprattutto usando un avento tragico.
> A Danut non darò più alcuna risposta considerandolo un chiaro provocatore.



ma certo. Tra un po' ci racconterà che ha perso tutto nel terremoto abruzzese  

	
	
		
		
	


	












però prendere per il culo su un argomento del genere è intollerabile..


----------



## Old giobbe (23 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sono completamente d'accordo su ogni parola dei tuoi post in questo thread.
> *Le affermazioni di Danut non sono assolutamente credibili perché anche una persona squilibrata non darebbe tanti elementi per rendersi riconoscibile, soprattutto usando un avento tragico.*
> A Danut non darò più alcuna risposta considerandolo un chiaro provocatore.


Secondo me è tutto vero. Il mondo è piccolo.
Ma forse lo Staff dovrebbe mascherare questa affermazione di Danut per tutelare il suo anonimato (si dice così?).


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

giobbe ha detto:


> Secondo me è tutto vero. Il mondo è piccolo.
> Ma forse lo Staff dovrebbe mascherare questa affermazione di Danut per tutelare il suo anonimato (si dice così?).


se lo tuteli da solo  evitando di sparar cagate


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se lo tuteli da solo evitando di sparar cagate


Oppure ne informi suo fratello che gli spiegherà con dolcezza che non è il caso di nominarlo.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

http://www.fuoriluogo.it/home/archivio/speciali/caso_aldrovandi/rassegna_stampa


se questo è l'atteggiamento di chi non ha niente da nascondere io sono la fata turchina


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> http://www.fuoriluogo.it/home/archivio/speciali/caso_aldrovandi/rassegna_stampa


 
ehm..fuoriluogo è parecchio di parte però


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ehm..fuoriluogo è parecchio di parte però


si certo. 
Anche sul blog di grillo però trovi informazioni.


----------



## brugola (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si certo.
> Anche sul blog di grillo però trovi informazioni.


lo ben so
io la storia l'avevo scoperta sul sito che sai


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> lo ben so
> io la storia l'avevo scoperta sul sito che sai


lo so  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Questo poi è meno di parte

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Federico_Aldrovandi


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Non so come si possa essere dall'altra parte se non per spirito corporativo.
Spirito corporativo mal inteso perché chi così si comporta dà certamente un'immagine negativa delle forze dell'ordine.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Si sono vomitevole verso il dolore di due genitori che hanno portato il figlio viziato fino all'inverosimile a fare tutto quello che faceva. La ferrara bene pensate che siano ricconi? No, sono gente che lavora in scuole, che lavora in comune o così via, ma è una società patinata, perfetta in facciata, piena di alcoolizzati, pedofili, drogati, e lasciamo perdere quant'altro.
> Io so solo che tutti danno contro alla polizia per un ragazzo che ha voluto uccidersi, per un dramma che sarebbe avvenuto comunque sia. che si vergognino i suoi genitori che lo hanno reso quel verme che era e la sua fama mi spiace per voi era quella.



ecco perchè parli...
http://www.estense.com/?module=displaystory&story_id=42716&format=html


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/08_...la_7125d05e-d7b6-11dc-ad39-0003ba99c667.shtml


----------



## lale75 (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Non hanno dignità quei genitori, avere un figlio come quello era il peggio che poteva capitargli, la sua fama era nota abbbastanza e dove non arrivava direttamente c'era qualcuno che la diceva.
> Era un ragazzo drogato marcio, stupido alquanto e con genitori stupidi all'inverosimile, il tipico esempio della Ferrara bene del cavolo, dove le persone o si drogano o vanno a prostitute o rubano denaro.
> Questo ragazzo sarebbe comunque morto!
> Perchè dico questo? perchè so come sono andate le cose, perchè conosco molto bene uno di quegli agenti e so che se anche borioso e un poco egocentrico* è sempre stato un uomo di natura molto buona e non violenta.* Uno dei 4 è mio fratello!
> Sui gornali è venuta solo la storia come voolevano farla venire fuori, ma la realtà purtroppo che quel ragazzo era già morto, se non quella volta lo sarebbe divenuto, con una famiglia che lo copriva per l'imbarazzo che poteva dare e via dicendo.


Non oso immaginare se fosse stato un violento cosa avrebbe fatto!


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su wiki puoi scrivere anche tu, quindi dipende da chi ha scritto per dire se è di parte o meno (anticipo, non ho letto, e non vado a farlo )


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> su wiki puoi scrivere anche tu, quindi dipende da chi ha scritto per dire se è di parte o meno (anticipo, non ho letto, e non vado a farlo )


raga vi ho linkato più fonti.
In rete trovate quel che volete.


----------



## Old latriglia (23 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> raga vi ho linkato più fonti.
> In rete trovate quel che volete.


è che oggi non mi va di parlar di giudici ne di sentenze


----------



## lale75 (23 Giugno 2009)

Danut, mi dispiace dirtelo, ma se uno di quegli agenti fosse mio fratello non andrei a dirlo in giro...


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Potete avere la visione che volete, per fortuna io non mi informo con le notizie della famiglia. Poverini hanno perso un figlio, mi spiace per loro ma non compatisco il loro desiderio di vendetta a tutti i costi.
4 agenti addestrati? ma per voi un agente di 47 anni che lavora in ufficio è molto addestrato? Forse a mangiar provole, ma null'altro! Qui si è letta solo una versione dei fatti, la polizia tiene i suoi fatti peer se e quindi i media usano quello che sanno. Anche se fossero innocenti pensate che la gente ci crederebbe? Comunque la famiglia avrebbe la sua vendetta fatta, la rovina di 4 persone.
Sono stufo di questi giudizi forcaioli, una madre ed un padre hanno diritto a vedere in galera gli assasini del loro figlio? Non meno di un figlio di vedere dentro l'assassino di suo padre, ma così non è e bisogna imparare che così non vanno le cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Giugno 2009)

E' uno degli elementi fondanti dello Stato che i componenti delle forze dell'ordine e delle forze armate siano gli unici autorizzati a esercitare la forza e a portare armi per garantire l'ordine.
Questo comporta una grande responsabilità che è quella di rispondere ai cittadini dell'eventuale abuso dell'uso della forza.
E' comprensibile che esseri umani, se provocati, in condizioni difficili, stanchi, frustrati, mal pagati, spesso scherniti o anche non sufficientemente addestrati possano perdere il controllo.
Tutto questo sarà esaminato e controllato dai giudici (anche loro umani) e non certo dall'opinione pubblica che ha comunque il diritto di conoscere e farsi un'opinione che sarà indipendente da quella della giustizia.
Posso provare umana pietà per chi dovrà portarsi il peso di aver agito in modo eccessivo (magari con tutte le attenuanti possibili) e di aver causato la morte di un ragazzo.
Ma non posso che provare altrettanta pietà per un ragazzo morto che se pure fosse stato in condizioni fisiche precarie è comunque morto in seguito, quantomeno, a un eccessivo di uso della forza.
In ogni caso infierire su chi, essendo morto, è indubbiamente una vittima mi sembra davvero indecente.
Il comportamento delle forze dell'ordine, in casi come questi, dal comprensibile solidarismo scivola troppo spesso nell'omertà.
E questo non fa del bene né alle forze dell'ordine nel loro complesso, né ai singoli che si siano eventualmente resi colpevoli di atti di violenza eccessivi e ingiustificati.


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Sappiate che quei 4 polizziotti hanno compiuto il loro dovere alla perfezione, se il ragazzo è morto sarebbe morto comunque. Dove erano i suoi amici che lo hanno abbandonato in quelle condizioni? nessuno nel processo ha vooluto dire la realtà dei fatti, che il tizio era un drogato e che non è stato malmenato con i manganelli. I 4 poliziotti in questione non hanno detto nulla in questi 4 anni, solo la famiglia ha continuato a muovere accuse, quindi parliamo di dialettica, diremi un motivo per cui un poliziotto con 23 anni di esperienza debba mettersi a picchiare un ragazzo del genere? La famiglia del ragazzo ha avuto un lutto ma la reazione è stata contro chi non era colpevole e non contro il figlio morto ed i suoi amici balordi.
E' bello pensare che la colpa è della polizia violenta, ma avete mai parlato per esempio ad un poliziotto con famiglia? Il loro lavoro a volte è inquietante rispetto alla nostra vita normale e buona fuori da ogni lordura della società tenuta a freno.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Potete avere la visione che volete, per fortuna io non mi informo con le notizie della famiglia. Poverini hanno perso un figlio, mi spiace per loro ma non compatisco il loro desiderio di vendetta a tutti i costi.
> 4 agenti addestrati? ma per voi un agente di 47 anni che lavora in ufficio è molto addestrato? Forse a mangiar provole, ma null'altro! Qui si è letta solo una versione dei fatti, la polizia tiene i suoi fatti peer se e quindi i media usano quello che sanno. Anche se fossero innocenti pensate che la gente ci crederebbe? Comunque la famiglia avrebbe la sua vendetta fatta, la rovina di 4 persone.
> Sono stufo di questi giudizi forcaioli, una madre ed un padre hanno diritto a vedere in galera gli assasini del loro figlio? Non meno di un figlio di vedere dentro l'assassino di suo padre, ma così non è e bisogna imparare che così non vanno le cose.


La famiglia non vuole vendetta ma GIUSTIZIA. Riesci a cogliere la differenza?Non credo.
No, tu non t'informi con la notizia della famiglia Aldrovandi certo, lo fai con la tua. Imparziale e obiettiva (nel caso sempre sia vero)
sull'ultima frase prova a rileggerti. 
siccome in alcuni casi non si ha giustizia è giusto che non ci sia mai.
fai proprio un bel servizio alla polizia di stato!!,effettivamente il vero addestramento inizia verso i 60 

	
	
		
		
	


	





concordo sul fatto che la polizia ,in questo caso, ha proprio tenuto i fatti per se!


----------



## Old danut (23 Giugno 2009)

Io dico solo che la famiglia vuole vendetta, non giustizia. Qua la polizia di stato non ha affatto fatto quello che dice la famiglia e rimane il fatto che tutte le notizie pervenute sono sempre tramite l'ultima stessa, i 4 polizziotti stanno zitti ma non perchè colpevoli, ma perchè sanno che si è scatenato su di loro la gogna mediatica. Posso dirti solo che essendo loro innocenti...perchè devono pagare gli sbagli altrui? Uno di questi è cresciuto con il mio stesso modo di fare, chi sbaglia paga...ed i primi siamo sempre stati noi a pagare quando sbagliavamo.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Giugno 2009)

è la seconda volta che scrivi poliziotti con due zeta.
Invece di studiare teoremi vari dai una ripassatina all'italiano.
E la chiudo qui


----------



## Old Alexantro (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sappiate che quei 4 polizziotti hanno compiuto il loro dovere alla perfezione, se il ragazzo è morto sarebbe morto comunque. Dove erano i suoi amici che lo hanno abbandonato in quelle condizioni? nessuno nel processo ha vooluto dire la realtà dei fatti, che il tizio era un drogato e che non è stato malmenato con i manganelli. I 4 poliziotti in questione non hanno detto nulla in questi 4 anni, solo la famiglia ha continuato a muovere accuse, quindi parliamo di dialettica, diremi un motivo per cui un poliziotto con 23 anni di esperienza debba mettersi a picchiare un ragazzo del genere? La famiglia del ragazzo ha avuto un lutto ma la reazione è stata contro chi non era colpevole e non contro il figlio morto ed i suoi amici balordi.
> E' bello pensare che la colpa è della polizia violenta, ma avete mai parlato per esempio ad un poliziotto con famiglia? Il loro lavoro a volte è inquietante rispetto alla nostra vita normale e buona fuori da ogni lordura della società tenuta a freno.


 ci sono anche testimoni che hanno assistito al pestaggio.........e x esperienza dato che ci ho avuto a che fare purtroppo ti posso dire che poliziotti o uomini in divisa che purtroppo si lasciano andare a violenze gratuiti xche esaltati dal potere che possono esercitare ce ne sono eccome....sbagliato dire che la polizia e' tutta cosi modello noglobal pero fidati che di spostati fra le forze dell'ordine ce ne sono


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (23 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Potete avere la visione che volete, per fortuna io non mi informo con le notizie della famiglia. Poverini hanno perso un figlio, mi spiace per loro ma non compatisco il loro desiderio di vendetta a tutti i costi.
> 4 agenti addestrati? ma per voi un agente di 47 anni che lavora in ufficio è molto addestrato? Forse a mangiar provole, ma null'altro! Qui si è letta solo una versione dei fatti, la polizia tiene i suoi fatti peer se e quindi i media usano quello che sanno. Anche se fossero innocenti pensate che la gente ci crederebbe? Comunque la famiglia avrebbe la sua vendetta fatta, la rovina di 4 persone.
> Sono stufo di questi giudizi forcaioli, una madre ed un padre hanno diritto a vedere in galera gli assasini del loro figlio? Non meno di un figlio di vedere dentro l'assassino di suo padre, ma così non è e bisogna imparare che così non vanno le cose.


ma cazzo stai a dire? la stai menando da un miliardo di pagine col tuo desiderio di vendetta perchè 'na zocc.ola ( a tuodire) t'ha fatto le corna e non compatisci il desiderio di vendetta di 2 genitori che dalla mattina alla sera non hanno + il figlio a tavola con loro?

se la polizia nn ha niente da nascondere ha tutto l'interesse a far venir fuori la verità.
quei genitori hanno la possibilità di veder fatta giustizia, anche se il figlio nessuno glielo ridarà....giustizia non come la intendi tu, giustizia secondo le leggi dello stato italiano e attraverso un processo...
Cresci daniele cresci....


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' uno degli elementi fondanti dello Stato che i componenti delle forze dell'ordine e delle forze armate siano gli unici autorizzati a esercitare la forza e a portare armi per garantire l'ordine.
> Questo comporta una grande responsabilità che è quella di rispondere ai cittadini dell'eventuale abuso dell'uso della forza.
> *E' comprensibile che esseri umani, se provocati, in condizioni difficili, stanchi, frustrati, mal pagati, spesso scherniti o anche non sufficientemente addestrati possano perdere il controllo.*
> Tutto questo sarà esaminato e controllato dai giudici (anche loro umani) e non certo dall'opinione pubblica che ha comunque il diritto di conoscere e farsi un'opinione che sarà indipendente da quella della giustizia.
> ...


 Assolutamente no. Non è comprensibile, non è giustificabile.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Assolutamente no. Non è comprensibile, non è giustificabile.


se perdere il controllo vuol dire ammazzare un diciottenne col cazzo che è comprensibile e giustificabile.


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

Faccio un OT pauroso ma frequentando le aule di giustizia da ormai 12 anni ho bisogno di sfogarmi: mi sono andata a guardare tutti i resoconti del processo, il numero di udienze e le date delle stesse: è uno schifo, una vergogna e un'indecenza che ci siano affari legali di serie A e di serie B: dal 19 ottobre 2007 al 23 giugno 2009 si son tenute 29 udienze, a distanza ravvicinatissima l'una dall'altra. Forse perchè il caso ha un forte impatto mediatico? Nei processi penali normali se passano 6 mesi solo tra un'udienza e l'altra, sei fortunato...per non parlare di quelli civili. Settimana scorsa avuto un rinvio a novembre 2012


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se perdere il controllo vuol dire ammazzare un diciottenne col cazzo che è comprensibile e giustificabile.


 Appunto


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

danut ha detto:


> Sappiate che quei 4 polizziotti hanno compiuto il loro dovere alla perfezione, se il ragazzo è morto sarebbe morto comunque. Dove erano i suoi amici che lo hanno abbandonato in quelle condizioni? nessuno nel processo ha vooluto dire la realtà dei fatti, *che il tizio era un drogato e che non è stato malmenato con i manganelli.* I 4 poliziotti in questione non hanno detto nulla in questi 4 anni, solo la famiglia ha continuato a muovere accuse, quindi parliamo di dialettica, diremi un motivo per cui un poliziotto con 23 anni di esperienza debba mettersi a picchiare un ragazzo del genere? La famiglia del ragazzo ha avuto un lutto ma la reazione è stata contro chi non era colpevole e non contro il figlio morto ed i suoi amici balordi.
> E' bello pensare che la colpa è della polizia violenta, ma avete mai parlato per esempio ad un poliziotto con famiglia? Il loro lavoro a volte è inquietante rispetto alla nostra vita normale e buona fuori da ogni lordura della società tenuta a freno.


 
Il fatto è che questo non è ciò che emerge dalle perizie mediche...il ragazzo è stato brutalmente picchiato ed il fatto che fosse un drogato, anche fosse vero, è assolutamente secondario. Se tu sei un alcoolizzato e uno ti spara mentre stai camminando per strada tu di che sei morto, di cirrosi? Certo, saresti morto comunque prima o poi ma resta il fatto che l'assassino è quello che ti ha sparato...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Il fatto è che questo non è ciò che emerge dalle perizie mediche...il ragazzo è stato brutalmente picchiato ed il fatto che fosse un drogato, anche fosse vero, è assolutamente secondario. Se tu sei un alcoolizzato e uno ti spara mentre stai camminando per strada tu di che sei morto, di cirrosi? Certo, saresti morto comunque prima o poi ma resta il fatto che l'assassino è quello che ti ha sparato...


a parte che bloccare uno fuori non è che sia proprio semplice eh ... nemmeno in 4 ......

vabbè comunque volevo dire che pare che abbiamo già la sentenza


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *a parte che bloccare uno fuori non è che sia proprio semplice eh ... nemmeno in 4 ......
> *
> vabbè comunque volevo dire che pare che abbiamo già la sentenza


ma sei seria?
hai visto le foto di federico?
ti pare che contro 4 poliziotti potesse avere la meglio? 
cazzo pensi abbia si fosse calato? la bomba di maradona?


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma sei seria?
> hai visto le foto di federico?
> ti pare che contro 4 poliziotti potesse avere la meglio?
> cazzo pensi abbia si fosse calato? la bomba di maradona?


ma tu hai mai visto uno fuori?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






comunque la parte che ritenevo importante era la seconda ..


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma tu hai mai visto uno fuori?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ragazzi io oggi non posso partecipare a discussioni di questo tipo o mi sale la pressione schizzo come un tappo di champagne...
triglia, leggi tutti i link che ho messo prima di scrivere.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si era calato roba leggera e proprio per prendere aria e riprendersi ha chiesto agli amici di lasciarlo prima per fare una passeggiata e schiarirsi le idee.
a prescindere da quel cazzo che si è calato se 4 poliziotti non sono in grado di bloccare un ragazzetto fatto senza ammazzarlo che  vadano a fare i postini.


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> *a parte che bloccare uno fuori non è che sia proprio semplice eh ... nemmeno in 4 ......*
> 
> vabbè comunque volevo dire che pare che abbiamo già la sentenza


 Un ragazzo fatto di ero lo fermi da solo... in quattro, stenderlo ed ammazzarlo a manganellate (se è andata così, ma sembra proprio di si...) è da merde criminali. Comunque, aspettiamo la sentenza.


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2009)

*No*

No danut mi spiace!Un operatore delle forze dell'ordine non può e non deve perdere il controllo.....puo accadere ad una persona normale ma non ad una agente....!Che quel ragazzo non avesse una vita serena...nulla importa...!Chi sbaglia paga...e se sbaglia un apprtenente alle forze dell'ordine deve pagare doppio...per il ruolo istituzionale e lo status giuridico che ricopre!!!


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ragazzi io oggi non posso partecipare a discussioni di questo tipo o mi sale la pressione *schizzo come un tappo di champagne...
> triglia, leggi tutti i link che ho messo prima di scrivere.
> 
> 
> ...


perchè pensi che ne son stata fuori ieri?  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















mi da un pò ai nervi la sentenza mediatica prima della giuridica, anche se visto il mio post dell'altro giorno, pure le sentenze giuridiche mi fan girare i cosidetti, se poi conto che chi qui si è lanciato nella sentenza anticipata e nel mio diceva "vorrai mica mettere al rogo un cretino che si lancia in città in auto ai 100 senza rispettare il codice della strada e ammazza 2 ragazzi" ... va da se  

	
	
		
		
	


	





non ho voglia di leggere, e poi ricordo bene tutti quelli fuori come cammelli alle 5 di mattina fuori dai locali, che litigavano pure con gli amici che li volevano portare a casa


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Un ragazzo fatto di ero lo fermi da solo... in quattro, stenderlo ed ammazzarlo a manganellate (se è andata così, ma sembra proprio di si...) è da merde criminali. Comunque, aspettiamo la sentenza.


ma c'è ancora chi si fa di ero? 

chi si fa di ero lo raccogli con il cucchiaino, semplicemente


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (24 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No danut mi spiace!Un operatore delle forze dell'ordine non può e non deve perdere il controllo.....puo accadere ad una persona normale ma non ad una agente....!Che quel ragazzo non avesse una vita serena...nulla importa...!Chi sbaglia paga...e se sbaglia un apprtenente alle forze dell'ordine deve pagare doppio...per il ruolo istituzionale e lo status giuridico che ricopre!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

e stiamo ancora discutendo solamente sui cazzi privati di uno che è morto di botte invece che su quelli che di botte lo hanno ammazzato o del fatto che CERTA  polizia ,davanti ad uno fatto, non sappia fare altro che ammazzarlo.
Terrificante..

sempre partendo dal fatto che nessuno a 18 anni ha fatto le sue belle cazzate eh?


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No danut mi spiace!Un operatore delle forze dell'ordine non può e non deve perdere il controllo.....puo accadere ad una persona normale ma non ad una agente....!Che quel ragazzo non avesse una vita serena...nulla importa...!Chi sbaglia paga...e se sbaglia un apprtenente alle forze dell'ordine deve pagare doppio...per il ruolo istituzionale e lo status giuridico che ricopre!!!


 
oscuro, dilaniami tutta


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e stiamo ancora discutendo solamente sui cazzi privati di uno che è morto di botte invece che su quelli che di botte lo hanno ammazzato o del fatto che CERTA polizia ,davanti ad uno fatto, non sappia fare altro che ammazzarlo.
> Terrificante..
> 
> *sempre partendo dal fatto che nessuno a 18 anni ha fatto le sue belle cazzate eh*?


e ci è andata di stra culo.
cmq aspettiamo la sentenza, io ho seguito moltissimo il blog e ho letto i vari passaggi.
e il coraggio di questi genitori per me è encomiabile


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e ci è andata di stra culo.
> cmq aspettiamo la sentenza, io ho seguito moltissimo il blog e ho letto i vari passaggi.
> e il coraggio di questi genitori per me è encomiabile


certo.
stai a vedere che adesso se una sera prendo una ciuca o mi calo qualcosa devo pregare e accendere un cero di non incontrare una pattuglia che mi secchi...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> stai a vedere che adesso se una sera prendo una ciuca o mi calo qualcosa devo pregare e accendere un cero di non incontrare una pattuglia che mi secchi...


diciamo che se ti ricordi di non litigarci è sicuramente meglio


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> certo.
> stai a vedere che adesso se una sera prendo una ciuca o mi calo qualcosa devo pregare e accendere un cero di non incontrare una pattuglia che mi secchi...


 
Io, se posso essere sincera, ho sempre avuto timore delle forze dell'ordine e non perchè abbia mai fatto qualcosa di illegale, semplicemente perchè quei pochi poliziotti/carabinieri che ho conosciuto personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati un pò troppo "pieni di sè", gente che pensava di intimorire anche in una semplice conversazione informale al bar grazie al distintivo...


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> diciamo che se ti ricordi di non litigarci è sicuramente meglio


Ecco, appunto! Il fatto è che dovrebbero sapersi controllare proprio in virtù della loro posizione invece di quella posizione fanno un'arma...


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> diciamo che se ti ricordi di non litigarci è sicuramente meglio


guarda che stiamo parlando di forze dell' ordine non degli squadroni della morte.
E parli con una che ha il massimo rispetto per la polizia, non per 4 mele marce di merda


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, se posso essere sincera, ho sempre avuto timore delle forze dell'ordine e non perchè abbia mai fatto qualcosa di illegale, semplicemente perchè quei pochi poliziotti/carabinieri che ho conosciuto personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati un pò troppo "pieni di sè", gente che pensava di intimorire anche in una semplice conversazione informale al bar grazie al distintivo...


io invece quando vedo una pattuglia mi sento tranquilla.
certo se leggo di questi casi mi cago addosso.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io, se posso essere sincera, ho sempre avuto timore delle forze dell'ordine e non perchè abbia mai fatto qualcosa di illegale, semplicemente perchè quei pochi poliziotti/carabinieri che ho conosciuto personalmente mi sono sempre sembrati un pò troppo "pieni di sè", gente che pensava di intimorire anche in una semplice conversazione informale al bar grazie al distintivo...





lale75 ha detto:


> Ecco, appunto! Il fatto è che dovrebbero sapersi controllare proprio in virtù della loro posizione invece di quella posizione fanno un'arma...


e alcuni d'accordo, ma non tutti, e sinceramente credo che se anche i cittadini imparassero a controllarsi invece di fare i grossi e gli sboroni con le forze dell'ordine, molti casini non si verificherebbero ... ora non so come stiano le cose, ma mi pare che esista il reato di "resistenza" e "offesa" a pubblico ufficiale (non ricordo se è stato cancellato o se ne avevano solo parlato) di certo mi pare che per l'idea che "in virtù della posizione si devono controllare" un sacco di gente ne approfitta per rompere .... qua da noi, in piazza verdi se ne vedono di cotte e di crude, e una carica a manganellate giusto quelli che ci stanno non la vorrebbero, tutti quelli che ci vorrebbero passare, quelli che ci abitano attorno invece se la augurerebbero .... 

in fondo è il semplice discorso, vuoi rispetto, dai rispetto, ne più ne meno ... no?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

triglia...va dar via el cu.
Ci tengo alla mia pressioncina e non ti rispondo più


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

un conto è rispettare le forze dell'ordine, ma se gran parte dei cittadini le teme vuol dire che qualcosa non va come dovrebbe.
fanno un mestiere di stra merda, ma hanno responsabilità enormi che si prendono al momento in cui scelgono quella professione.
se le disattendono devono pagare, come qualcunque cittadino


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un conto è rispettare le forze dell'ordine, ma se gran parte dei cittadini le teme vuol dire che qualcosa non va come dovrebbe.
> fanno un mestiere di stra merda, ma hanno responsabilità enormi che si prendono al momento in cui scelgono quella professione.
> se le disattendono devono pagare, come qualcunque cittadino


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

a parte che il reato di resistenza e offesa ad un pubblico ufficiale  esiste ancora eccome.Che lo applichino e basta.

poi mi sembrate fuori...

stiamo parlando di un 18enne  contro 4 poliziotti.
mah..

dove li vedi tutti sti sboroni che fanno i f ighi coi poliziotti io non lo so...


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda che stiamo parlando di forze dell' ordine non degli squadroni della morte.
> E parli con una che ha il massimo rispetto per la polizia, non per 4 mele marce di merda





Asudem ha detto:


> *io invece quando vedo una pattuglia mi sento tranquilla.*
> certo se leggo di questi casi mi cago addosso.


idem su quello in neretto, ma se permetti a prescindere da questo caso trovo idiota litigare con le forze dell'ordine ... 

e ti assicuro che a quello che era venuto in negozio dopo un furto non l'ho trattato comunque benissimo dopo che mi ha chiesto perchè non ho cercato di fermare il ladro


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *io invece quando vedo una pattuglia mi sento tranquilla.*
> certo se leggo di questi casi mi cago addosso.


 
Io non ci riesco, davvero. Già il fatto che quando ti fermano in macchina per un controllo abbiano un mitra in mano mi fa ansia...


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> No danut mi spiace!*Un operatore delle forze dell'ordine non può e non deve perdere il controllo*.....*puo accadere ad una persona normale ma non ad una agent*e....!Che quel ragazzo non avesse una vita serena...nulla importa...!Chi sbaglia paga...*e se sbaglia un apprtenente alle forze dell'ordine deve pagare doppio...per il ruolo istituzionale e lo status giuridico che ricopre!*!!


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> idem su quello in neretto, ma se permetti a prescindere da questo caso *trovo idiota litigare con le forze dell'ordine ... *
> 
> e ti assicuro che a quello che era venuto in negozio dopo un furto non l'ho trattato comunque benissimo dopo che mi ha chiesto perchè non ho cercato di fermare il ladro



ma è lapalissiano...
chi dice il contrario?
però tra il trovare idiota e dire che è normale ,se lo fai, lasciarci le penne se permetti c'è una bella differenza


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> un conto è rispettare le forze dell'ordine, ma *se gran parte dei cittadini* le teme vuol dire che qualcosa non va come dovrebbe.
> fanno un mestiere di stra merda, ma hanno responsabilità enormi che si prendono al momento in cui scelgono quella professione.
> se le disattendono devono pagare, come qualcunque cittadino


gran parte chi? e dove??

qua a bologna no .. nemmeno quella manica di capre punkabbestia 

e sull'ultima, veramente nel mio primo post qua dentro ho detto giusto che aspetto di sentire la sentenza eh


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io non ci riesco, davvero. Già il fatto che quando ti fermano in macchina per un controllo abbiano un mitra in mano mi fa ansia...


quello è perchè ne sono morti troppi perchè non lo avevano e lo trovo sacrosanto.
Già a me fa incazzare che debbano intimare alt a uno che gli punta addosso una pistola: dovrebbero mirare alle gambe senza aspettare che l'altro li centri in fronte.


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è lapalissiano...
> chi dice il contrario?
> però tra il trovare idiota e *dire che è normale ,se lo fai, lasciarci le penne* se permetti c'è una bella differenza


o stella, t'avanza un caffè pure oggi??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









quando mai l'avrei scritto??

ho solo scritto che tener fermo uno fatto non è poi sta passeggiata


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> o stella, t'avanza un caffè pure oggi??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e io continuo a dire che 4 poliziotti che non riescono a tener fermo un  ragazzetto fatto devono andare  a zappare la terra


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> gran parte chi? e dove??
> 
> qua a bologna no .. nemmeno quella manica di capre punkabbestia
> 
> e sull'ultima, veramente nel mio primo post qua dentro ho detto giusto che aspetto di sentire la sentenza eh


chiedi in giro, ai giovani.
vivono la polizia con paura
e non è giusto.
e la ranza te la ricambio con ardore


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> chiedi in giro, ai giovani.
> vivono la polizia con paura
> e non è giusto.
> e la ranza te la ricambio con ardore



e che ti devo dire, qua a bologna no, anzi, son proprio i ragazzetti che li prendono per il sedere ogni volta che passano, li offendono, fanno lancio di oggetti (di nascosto ovvio, idioti, ma non scemi) e quando va bene li ignorano ........... io invece offendo sempre i vigili urbani  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   (le vigilesse manco le nomino  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## oscuro (24 Giugno 2009)

*.....*

Brugola ma quale lavoro di merda?é un lavoro...e si sa molto bene a cosa si và incontro....!Onori e oneri......è inammissibile un comportamento tale!Nessuna giustificazione...certa gente è indegna dell'indossar una divisa....per la credibilità di ogni operatore sarebbe veramente il caso se colpevoli di sbatterli fuori!!!!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brugola ma quale lavoro di merda?é un lavoro...e si sa molto bene a cosa si và incontro....!Onori e oneri......è inammissibile un comportamento tale!Nessuna giustificazione...certa gente è indegna dell'indossar una divisa....per la credibilità di ogni operatore sarebbe veramente il caso se colpevoli di sbatterli fuori!!!!


io lo vedo come un lavoro pericoloso per il quale prendi due lire.
rischiano ogni giorno la vita, e rispetto al lavoro che fanno sono pagati malissimo.
ma come hai letto lo scelgono loro, quindi devono essere consapevoli di tutto


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Brugola ma quale lavoro di merda?é un lavoro...e si sa molto bene a cosa si và incontro....!Onori e oneri......è inammissibile un comportamento tale!Nessuna giustificazione...certa gente è indegna dell'indossar una divisa....per la credibilità di ogni operatore sarebbe veramente il caso se colpevoli di sbatterli fuori!!!!












   ci vuole tanto?
in qualsiasi cesto c'è la mela marcia. La si butta per il rispetto di tutti quelli che marci non sono.
Non vedo il problema


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo vedo come un lavoro pericoloso per il quale prendi due lire.
> rischiano ogni giorno la vita, e rispetto al lavoro che fanno sono pagati malissimo.
> ma come hai letto lo scelgono loro, quindi devono essere consapevoli di tutto


 2 lire forse una volta
oggi si prende di piu a fare il poliziotto (con tutti  benefici tipo la pensione in eta' ancora diciamo giovane) di tanti altri mestieri......di lavori rischiosi e pagati malissimo ce ne sono a caterve.....quindi un minatore dato che e' pagato male e rischia e' giustificato se fa qualche cazzata?
dai non scherziamo
fosse x me proporrei l'esame tossicologico obbligatorio e pubblico x tutte le questure d'italia (oltre che x il parlamento) sai che risate ci potremmo fare


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> 2 lire forse una volta
> oggi si prende di piu a fare il poliziotto (con tutti benefici tipo la pensione in eta' ancora diciamo giovane) di tanti altri mestieri......di lavori rischiosi e pagati malissimo ce ne sono a caterve.....quindi un minatore dato che e' pagato male e rischia e' giustificato se fa qualche cazzata?
> dai non scherziamo
> fosse x me proporrei l'esame tossicologico obbligatorio e pubblico x tutte le questure d'italia (oltre che x il parlamento) sai che risate ci potremmo fare


 
ma scusa chi ha detto che siccome son pagati di merda sono giustificati?
ho detto che fanno un brutto lavoro e mal retribuito.
io non lo farei mai, così come non farei mai (sperem) il minatore.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa chi ha detto che siccome son pagati di merda sono giustificati?
> ho detto che fanno un brutto lavoro e mal retribuito.
> io non lo farei mai, così come non farei mai (sperem) il minatore.


 brutto lavoro ma chi li obbliga a farlo???? e non venirmi a dire che molti lo fanno xche senno farebbero la fame xche rido di gusto se mi dici cosi


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> brutto lavoro ma chi li obbliga a farlo???? e non venirmi a dire che molti lo fanno xche senno farebbero la fame xche rido di gusto se mi dici cosi


certi farebbero la fame.
e ora aspetto la risata di gusto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





nessuno li obbliga, mi piace pensare che ci sia ancora quella cosa chiamata passione, che spinge molti di loro  a fare un lavoro rischioso e mal retribuito.
punto.
se questi sono colpevoli come sembra spero che li sbattano in galera


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> brutto lavoro ma chi li obbliga a farlo???? e non venirmi a dire che molti lo fanno xche senno farebbero la fame xche rido di gusto se mi dici cosi


certo. nessuno faccia il poliziotto e badiamo a noi da soli


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Fare il poliziotto o il soldato vuol dire fare un lavoro duro. Oltre che per il rischio e per la retribuzione sicuramente non eccezionale (ma ormai di stipendi alti in Italia ne girano pochi...), anche e soprattutto per la responsabilità e il controllo assolutamente necessari in ogni circostanza. Se lo si sceglie come lavoro, lo si deve scegliere davvero, consapevoli che se si sbaglia si deve pagare.


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello è perchè ne sono morti troppi perchè non lo avevano e lo trovo sacrosanto.
> Già a me fa incazzare che debbano intimare alt a uno che gli punta addosso una pistola: dovrebbero mirare alle gambe senza aspettare che l'altro li centri in fronte.


 
Questo lo capsico benissimo ma quando mi fermano mi prende comunque il panico ad avere un mitra ad altezza tempia...


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questo lo capsico benissimo ma quando mi fermano mi prende comunque il panico ad avere un mitra ad altezza tempia...


 
ma tu non la butti  la canna quando ti fermano?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Questo lo capsico benissimo ma quando mi fermano mi prende comunque il panico ad avere un mitra ad altezza tempia...


ma è sempre imbracciato verso il basso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non è che ti han fatto fare anche un test del palloncino  in modo strano e diverso dal solito?


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma tu non la butti la canna quando ti fermano?


 
No


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No


non so perchè li innervosisce sai?


----------



## Old latriglia (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> *ma è sempre imbracciato verso il basso...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il balletto che non ho fatto mentre mi facevano la multa


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> certi farebbero la fame.
> e ora aspetto la risata di gusto
> 
> 
> ...


 rido rido e ancora rido
mi spiace ma non mi trattengo


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è sempre imbracciato verso il basso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Che te devo dì? A me le armi fanno paura e vedere i mitra mi mette l'ansia...il test del palloncino non l'ho mai fatto, in realtà...da che parte te lo mettono?


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> rido rido e ancora rido
> mi spiace ma non mi trattengo


gelato al cioccolato dolce e un pò salato 
gelato al cioccolato


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so perchè li innervosisce sai?


 
Dici? E se la prossima volta pasos un tiro?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che te devo dì? A me le armi fanno paura e vedere i mitra mi mette l'ansia...il test del palloncino non l'ho mai fatto, in realtà...da che parte te lo mettono?


devi soffiare o succhiare a seconda dell'altezza del mitra...


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fare il poliziotto o il soldato vuol dire fare un lavoro duro. Oltre che per il rischio e per la retribuzione sicuramente non eccezionale .


 ehm prova a informarti quanto prendono i soldati che fanno le missioni cosiddette umanitarie tipo afghanistan o kosovo....non sono proprio 2 soldini....e se mi dici che lo fanno x servire la patria qua non rido ma vomito proprio.......
fare il soldato oggi equivale x me a rubare braccia all'agricoltura


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> gelato al cioccolato dolce e un pò salato
> gelato al cioccolato


 non si scherza coi sentimenti


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ehm prova a informarti quanto prendono i soldati che fanno le missioni cosiddette umanitarie tipo afghanistan o kosovo....non sono proprio 2 soldini....e se mi dici che lo fanno x servire la patria qua non rido ma vomito proprio.......
> fare il soldato oggi equivale x me a rubare braccia all'agricoltura


senti, perchè allora non vai a farlo tu?


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> devi soffiare o succhiare a seconda dell'altezza del mitra...


 













  Che immagine poetica!


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Che te devo dì? A me le armi fanno paura e vedere i mitra mi mette l'ansia...il test del palloncino non l'ho mai fatto, in realtà...da che parte te lo mettono?


quello manco io.
mai fatto un palloncino. 
credo te lo ficchino in gola e tu soffi


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti, perchè allora non vai a farlo tu?


 xche non sono uno straccione che ha fame di soldi e non vuole fare nessun lavoro normale......


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello manco io.
> mai fatto un palloncino.
> credo te lo *ficchino in gola* e tu soffi


 
O Mon Dieu....


----------



## lale75 (24 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> quello manco io.
> mai fatto un palloncino.
> credo te lo ficchino in gola e tu soffi


 
E tu la canna la getti via prima che ti fermino?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> xche non sono uno straccione che ha fame di soldi e non vuole fare nessun lavoro normale......



complimenti.
bella considerazione della polizia e di chi ti/ci  protegge
peccato oggi il servizio militare non sia obbligatorio.
Tanti come te mandati nelle *cosidette*





 missioni umanitarie sarebbero meno saccenti e sboroni


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> complimenti.
> bella considerazione della polizia e di chi ti/ci protegge
> peccato oggi il servizio militare non sia obbligatorio.
> Tanti come te mandati nelle *cosidette*
> ...


lo so che non e' obbligatorio
 guarda che questi ci vanno in kosovo o in libano xche ci vogliono andare ergo x soldi e basta
non e' come ai tempi della guerra che eri obbligato ad partire x forza di cose....e li il discorso sarebbe diverso


----------



## brugola (24 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E tu la canna la getti via prima che ti fermino?


io ???


----------



## Nobody (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ehm prova a informarti quanto prendono i soldati che fanno le missioni cosiddette umanitarie tipo afghanistan o kosovo....non sono proprio 2 soldini....e se mi dici che lo fanno x servire la patria qua non rido ma vomito proprio.......
> fare il soldato oggi equivale x me a rubare braccia all'agricoltura


Sono davvero pochi quelli che lo fanno per spirito d'avventura e per amor di patria, ma qualcuno c'è ancora.
Nelle missioni guadagnano bene, ma rischiano anche molto... in Afghanistan stanno sul culo ad un bel po' di locali, che quando possono cercano di mettergli sotto il culo qualche chilo di tritolo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (24 Giugno 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono davvero pochi quelli che lo fanno per spirito d'avventura e per amor di patria, ma qualcuno c'è ancora.
> Nelle missioni guadagnano bene, ma rischiano anche molto... in Afghanistan stanno sul culo ad un bel po' di locali, che quando possono cercano di mettergli sotto il culo qualche chilo di tritolo.


 grazie al cazzo che stanno sul culo ai locali o a molti di essi
a noi non ci stavano sul culo forse gli invasori nazisti?
o ai cechi e finlandesi i russi?
a ai cinesi i giapponesi?
e cosi via trattandosi di invasori sai com'e'......x amor di patria qualcuno ci sara' anche ma e' una ristretta minoranza...mooolto ristretta....rischiano ma sanno benissimo di rischiare.....e guardacaso il 90% sono meridionali.......ergo non trovo lavoro o non lo voglio trovare e vado a fare i soldato
ripeto mestiere inutile quando si tratta di missioni inutili
capirei se l'esercito venisse utilizzato x raccogliere rifiuti a napoli o x aiutare la protezione civile in abruzzo....ma cosi sono soldi buttati nel cesso e basta


----------



## Grande82 (24 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> grazie al cazzo che stanno sul culo ai locali o a molti di essi
> a noi non ci stavano sul culo forse gli invasori nazisti?
> o ai cechi e finlandesi i russi?
> a ai cinesi i giapponesi?
> ...


 1) non trovano lavoro e quindi scelgono un lavoro onesto per il quale si fanno test e concorsi come quello del militare...... e allora?!?!?! tanto di cappello!! se consideri poi spostamenti, addestramenti e missioni, stanno molto a lungo fuori casa e tra tutti uomini... non dev'essere facile. Onore al lavoro! non è che tutti debbono inventarselo (lecito o meno lecito!) c'è pure chi non ha capacità imprenditoriali ma ha voglia di faticare!!!
2) se li devi mandare in abruzzo o a gestire l'emergenza rifiuti non credi sia meglio addestrali per quello e non a sparare? è 'colpa' di chi si arruola o di chi decide queste cose (numero di leve nell'esercito e missioni a cui inviarle) nelle alte sfere?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

Chiarisco che (come era argomentato nel mio post) non giustifico nulla.
Comprendo che possano esserci condizioni che fanno perdere il controllo a elementi delle forze dell'ordine che son sempre esseri umani.
Ma benché la responsabilità sia sempre personale e questo debba accertare il tribunale ...non di meno vanno considerate quelle circostanze e le responsabilità di chi più in alto avrebbe dovuto organizzare addestramento, turni, visite, controlli e formazione umana per rendere eventi tragici altamente improbabili.


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiarisco che (come era argomentato nel mio post) non giustifico nulla.
> Comprendo che possano esserci condizioni che fanno perdere il controllo a elementi delle forze dell'ordine che son sempre esseri umani.
> Ma benché la responsabilità sia sempre personale e questo debba accertare il tribunale ...non di meno vanno considerate quelle circostanze e le responsabilità di chi più in alto avrebbe dovuto organizzare addestramento, turni, visite, controlli e formazione umana per rendere eventi tragici altamente improbabili.



puo capitare anche se non dovrebbe. Il punto è che poi ci si dovrebbero prendere le responsabilità della perdita di controllo 

	
	
		
		
	


	





questa storia mi ha molto coinvolta. Leggere tutto il blog della madre è stato durissimo


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (24 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> puo capitare anche se non dovrebbe. Il punto è che poi ci si dovrebbero prendere le responsabilità della perdita di controllo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nelle responsabilità superiori comprendo anche un mancato controllo della formazione delle squadre che possono costruirsi una loro  ideologia e una loro "mission" in contrasto con quella istituzionale.
Ricordiamo la "banda della uno bianca"?


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nelle responsabilità superiori comprendo anche un mancato controllo della formazione delle squadre che possono costruirsi una loro  ideologia e una loro "mission" in contrasto con quella istituzionale.
> *Ricordiamo la "banda della uno bianca"*?


già...


----------



## Nobody (25 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> grazie al cazzo che stanno sul culo ai locali o a molti di essi
> a noi non ci stavano sul culo forse gli invasori nazisti?
> o ai cechi e finlandesi i russi?
> a ai cinesi i giapponesi?
> ...


 Ma datti una calmata... mica ho detto che i locali hanno torto! Anzi, fossi afgano probabilmente sarei lì con l'AK47 a fare il cecchino sugli occidentali. Rischiano e lo sanno, conosco un sergente della brigata sassari e ne abbiamo parlato più volte. E' una scelta di vita, e chi è intelligente mette in conto tutto... di poter crepare o di dover sparare ad un altro essere umano.


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

la banda della 1bianca me la ricordo bene purtroppo xche agiva dalle mie parti.....hanno ucciso una 30ina di persone innocenti.....ci hanno messo 8 anni a prenderli....x un semplice motivo
erano tutti poliziotti ....quindi sapevano come muoversi e come fuggire.....
sul lavoro del militare ....onesto ok ma chi si arruola si atteggia da eroe e gioca a fare il soldatino...x me e' poco piu di un fancazzista che porta a casa soldi buttati nel cesso.....opinione personale si intende


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> la banda della 1bianca me la ricordo bene purtroppo xche agiva dalle mie parti.....hanno ucciso una 30ina di persone innocenti.....ci hanno messo 8 anni a prenderli....x un semplice motivo
> erano tutti poliziotti ....quindi sapevano come muoversi e come fuggire.....
> sul lavoro del militare ....onesto ok ma chi si arruola si atteggia da eroe e gioca a fare il soldatino...x me e' poco piu di un fancazzista che porta a casa soldi buttati nel cesso.....opinione personale si intende


Un pochetto generalizzante e irrispettosa?


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un pochetto generalizzante e irrispettosa?



giusto un pelino....


mi mette tristezza che un giovane sia così


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Un pochetto generalizzante e irrispettosa?


 pazienza....


----------



## Old Alexantro (25 Giugno 2009)

scusate ma voi conoscete molti militari di carriera?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> scusate ma voi conoscete molti militari di carriera?


 Ne ho conosciuti due.
Simpatici, intelligenti, seri. 
Ma non generalizzo ..ce ne saranno, antipatici, poco intelligenti e superficiali.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> scusate ma voi conoscete molti militari di carriera?


 Alcuni. Come dice persa, ci trovi il tipo in gamba e l'idiota... come da tutte le parti.


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> scusate ma voi conoscete molti militari di carriera?


si, mio padre.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si, mio padre.


 parlo di oggi...di quelli arruolati recenti
non penso che tuo padre si sia arruolato pochi anni fa
 x andare in afghanistan,kosovo ecc ecc


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne ho conosciuti due.
> Simpatici, intelligenti, seri.
> Ma non generalizzo ..ce ne saranno, antipatici, poco intelligenti e superficiali.


 allora non ci siam capiti
non parlo di come siano i militari nel personale ...saranno persone squisite e antipatici come dappertutto
io domandavo del xche si siano arruolati
chiaro ora il concetto?


----------



## Old Anna A (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora non ci siam capiti
> non parlo di come siano i militari nel personale ...saranno persone squisite e antipatici come dappertutto
> *io domandavo del xche si siano arruolati*
> *chiaro ora il concetto?*


ma saranno affari loro il perché, no?
tra l'altro l'ei secondo me ti ringrazia per non esserti arruolato.


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora non ci siam capiti
> non parlo di come siano i militari nel personale ...saranno persone squisite e antipatici come dappertutto
> *io domandavo del xche si siano arruolati*
> chiaro ora il concetto?


 Il pilota militare che conosco ha fatto il concorso in Accademia perchè fin da piccolo aveva la passione del volo, come immaginario.
Un altro che sta nella Sassari lo ha fatto perchè ama quel tipo di vita... in giro per il mondo, avventura, pericolo, conoscere gente, mettersi alla prova... e come dice lui, essere pagati per fare quello che ci piace fare, è il massimo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> allora non ci siam capiti
> non parlo di come siano i militari nel personale ...saranno persone squisite e antipatici come dappertutto
> io domandavo del xche si siano arruolati
> chiaro ora il concetto?


 Potrei riempirti un libro sulle motivazioni conscie e inconscie per cui le persone fanno le insegnanti ...non sono certamente le stesse per tutte: ognuno ha la sua storia.
Così è per ogni scelta della vita.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma saranno affari loro il perché, no?
> tra l'altro l'ei secondo me ti ringrazia per non esserti arruolato.


 l' ei attuale e' la cosa piu inutile del paese


----------



## Nobody (26 Giugno 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> l' ei attuale e' la cosa piu inutile del paese


 quello di leva era pure peggio...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Luglio 2009)

quattro agenti accusati di eccesso colposo nell'omicidio
del ragazzo di 18 anni avvenuto nel 2005 a Ferrara
*Per la morte del giovane Aldrovandi
poliziotti condannati a tre anni e 6 mesi*

*http://www.repubblica.it/2009/06/sezioni/cronaca/aldrovandi-processo/aldovrandi-condanna/aldovrandi-condanna.html*


----------



## Old Asudem (6 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> quattro agenti accusati di eccesso colposo nell'omicidio
> del ragazzo di 18 anni avvenuto nel 2005 a Ferrara
> *Per la morte del giovane Aldrovandi
> poliziotti condannati a tre anni e 6 mesi*
> ...



che bella notizia!!
giuro che sono veramente felice per la madre e il padre!
Queste sono sentenze che restituiscono un po' di fiducia nella giustizia!!


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

sono contenta, anche se 4 anni mi paiono davvero pochi per la morte di un ragazzo.
comunque in culo a quei 4 stronzi


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono contenta, anche se 4 anni mi paiono davvero pochi per la morte di un ragazzo.
> comunque in culo a quei 4 stronzi


son pochi ma almeno li hanno condannati!
è già tanto


----------



## brugola (7 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> son pochi ma almeno li hanno condannati!
> è già tanto


sai che quella faccina mi sta proprio sul culo?


----------



## Old Asudem (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sai che quella faccina mi sta proprio sul culo?


ne prendo atto.


----------



## Old danut (7 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono contenta, anche se 4 anni mi paiono davvero pochi per la morte di un ragazzo.
> comunque in culo a quei 4 stronzi


Grazie!


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> sono contenta, anche se 4 anni mi paiono davvero pochi per la morte di un ragazzo.
> *comunque in culo a quei 4 stronzi*


_ Com'è misera la vita negli abusi di potere..._


----------



## Old Asudem (8 Luglio 2009)

quello che non capisco , se sono stati ritenuti copevoli di omicidio colposo, 4 anni non sono pochini?


----------



## Nobody (8 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quello che non capisco , se sono stati ritenuti copevoli di omicidio colposo, 4 anni non sono pochini?


No dai... è il meno grave degli omicidi. Io però in questo caso, avrei visto un omicidio preterintenzionale, più che colposo. E lì la pena sarebbe salita un po'...


----------

